# Floriani Commercial Adds Floriani Appliqu� Plus Scissors



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Floriani Commercial Adds Floriani Appliqué Plus Scissors*

Floriani Appliqué Plus scissors are now available from Floriani Commercial. This compact new take on traditional duckbill appliqué scissors is not only ideal for trimming appliqué work and lace insertion, but also is a natural for accurate appliqué trimming in the hoop. Appliqué Plus scissors’ smaller size also makes trimming embroidery, seams, and embellishments easier.

The scissors feature smooth cutting action and a uniquely shaped blade, which facilitates precise removal of stabilizer, fabric, and/or threads and makes them an invaluable tool for trimming seam allowances when foundation piecing.
Precision-crafted Appliqué Plus scissors are designed to last for years with simple, regular maintenance, and they come with a limited warranty. 

For more information about Floriani Commercial and its full line of commercial products that includes Appli-Stitch materials, Floriani stabilizers, threads, and more, go to Floriani Commercial or call 865-549-5115.


----------

